# Help re La Linea and local area



## susan64 (Sep 2, 2013)

Hello, 
I have a 3 bedroom static caravan its 12 years old and in good repair, I really wanted to know if there are local residential sites I could move her to in the La Linea / Campo area around as I wish to work in Gibraltar and rents are very pricey there, I thought as I already have a means of accommodation it might be an idea to look into that, does anyone own any land or know of any sites where we could live in her and pay site rent she is 37' x 12'
Thank you for taking the time to read this.
Sue


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

The camping sites around us are quite pricey but I'm afraid I have no knowledge of that area. However, I think there are folk on here who do know the area so good luck!!


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi - I don't live far from there but I can't think of any off hand. As thrax says, camping/caravan sites in Spain tend to be quite pricey.

I'll ask around.


----------



## susan64 (Sep 2, 2013)

jimenato said:


> Hi - I don't live far from there but I can't think of any off hand. As thrax says, camping/caravan sites in Spain tend to be quite pricey.
> 
> I'll ask around.


Thank you very much x


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi

There used to be a caravan site at KM53 of the A48; I think that the owners were bankrupt but am not sure what is happening now. 

Tarrifa is at KM 85 roughly for those that know a little of the area. 

Davexf.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

The camp sites at Tarifa are very expensive, it would cost you a lot more than renting a flat in La Linea (€400 a month for a 2-bed flat on average). Go inland a bit, or down the road to Algeciras, and they are even cheaper.


----------



## Nonnamags (Jan 10, 2013)

There used to be a campsite on the bay just outside of La Linea and Campo de Gibraltar, but this was decades ago, So no idea if still on the go. It was a very good site however and cheap, a bargain as it was on the beach too. There were many Brits camping there and working in Gib. The oficina de tourismo used to print a where to stay book, including all campsites in Andalucia, does anyone know if this is still available? I don't know where you are currently, but the advice given to many years ago w to literally ask the postman - they know who's around and what property has been left, etc. Good Luck with your quest, I'm quite envious! I was down in Gib last week (stationed therein the late 80's) and am fascinated units developments. Incidentally, we stayed on the above campsite Almost every weekend! Happy days....


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Looks like the only one left in La Linea is Sur Europa, and the cost would be about €15 a night for a caravan with one adult.

Club deportivo y de ocio SUR EUROPA. Camping en el Campo de Gibraltar


----------



## susan64 (Sep 2, 2013)

*Tarifa*

Hi yes I know Tarifa, this is where I was thinking Id seen sites, but without being there its difficult, Ill have to google it, thank you 



davexf said:


> Hi
> 
> There used to be a caravan site at KM53 of the A48; I think that the owners were bankrupt but am not sure what is happening now.
> 
> ...


----------



## susan64 (Sep 2, 2013)

Thank you very much for that


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi

The campsite is known as "Atlantic Forest Park" - use that in Google 

Davexf


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Here is a price list for the caravan/campsite in our village around 40 mins to Gibraltar.

Camping "Los Alcornocales"

Looks like it might be expensive. You could probably rent a nice townhouse in the village for 300 to 500 per month.


----------

